# Moving Measures - by OpulentFigure8 (~BBW, Eating, Self Realization, ~SWG )



## Observer (Mar 7, 2008)

_~BBW, Eating, Self Realization, ~SWG _- it takes a baker to help a loved wife to see herself as loveable

*Moving Measures
By OpulentFigure8*​
*Part One*

Matt and Sara Wicklund had been married for five years the summer they moved to Providence. It was a three story walk up, and their apartment was on the second and third floors of the solid brick building. 

On the ground floor was a petite bakery that catered to all the local downtown hotels. The chief baker, Julian, was glad the owner of the building had rented out the top two floors. He was not so much awaiting a decrease in his rent but was more glad to have someone in the building at night. 

It was not a long move, only about an hour away from where they had been living in Newport, so Sara and Matt were ready to make it a quick move into the space. When the moving van arrived after he had just locked up for the evening, Jules volunteered to help them move some of their boxes. They chatted and laughed. 

Matt's lean face curled with a smile, but Sara was shy and quiet, and Julian was a little worried at the lack of eye contact he was getting from her. He began to wonder what was wrong. Then he heard her stomach growl. He laughed and said, "Mr. Wicklund, I think your wife is hungry!"

Both men smiled at Sara, whose cheeks bloomed into redness. Her small frame was well padded with fat. In contrast to her husband's lean body, she had a round belly, ample behind, and perfectly complimentary bosom. 

"I'm fine!" she protested as her tummy rumbled again. 

To which Matt said to Jules, "I do like to keep my wife well fed."

"Just as you should!" added Jules with a twinkle in his eye and a wink to the both of them.

It was a fast friendship between the three. 

With all the boxes safely inside, Matt and Sara followed Jules into his baker’s kitchen. Jules whipped up what he had, which meant lovely tomato and cheese omelets and wonderful dark roast coffee with real cream. Then, he brought out a tray of desserts that he was working on perfecting for one of the hotels for which he catered. While Matt surveyed the choices with glee, Sara cast her eyes away from the treats. 

"You don't like sweets?" asked Jules.

"I don't need them," Sara sighed, and patted her belly.

Matt looked at Jules and said, "she thinks she's fat... and ugly."

"Matt!" she hissed, and color again sprang to her cheeks and she briskly hit him in the shoulder.

"What? It's true!" 

He smiled, and reached out to touch her face, "After years of marriage, I still can't get this silly woman to understand what she does to me... just the way she is."

At that, it was perfectly clear to Jules, that Mr. Wicklund enjoyed his plump little wife, and felt it was sad that she felt so poorly about her size. 

"Thank you for dinner, you'll have to join us this weekend when we've put our kitchen together," Sara said as they were about to leave. 

"I would love to have dinner with such great company again..." replied Jules, "and Mr. Wicklund, may I take the liberty of saying you have a charming and beautiful wife, even if she won't try my desserts?"

"Maybe between the two of us, we'll be able to convince her it's not the end of the world if she does."

Laughing at the two of them she said, "Boys, if I tried every pastry that was offered to me between home and work, I'd not make it the two flights to our apartment!"

She then puffed out her face and held her arms out to indicate a huge belly.

Both Matt and Jules raised more than an eyebrow at this performance, and once again shared a look that would soon spell trouble for Sara's plan to avoid temptation.

*Part 2*

A week had passed since moving day, and Sara was still busy unpacking upstairs. Matt had already started back at work, but she had an extra week of vacation before she returned to the preschool in which she worked. While Matt was helpful unpacking when he was home, her days had been full of long and lonesome hours. Sorting where all the kitchen things and house items would go were a chore even though there was an element of fun.

It was Monday, and it was the first day they had had rain since moving in.
Bone tired and stomach growling, she sat down and had just poured herself a cool glass of water, when there was a knock at the door.

Straightening her hair and apron, she guessed it might be Jules again. Every day for a week, he had made his way upstairs with some new treat for her to try. Sara was running out of room for them in the freezer. Never wanting to offend Jules, she always accepted his culinary gifts, but she could not bring herself to eat them. Sara had hoped that climbing the two flights of stairs would take some of the weight she had gained over the last year off her frame, but the weight wouldn’t budge. This was her final thought before she opened the door to reveal Jules on the landing, plate in hand.

Today he had brought strawberries dipped in white and dark chocolate…something less extravagant that what he normally provided for her. 

“Good morning, Jules! “ she chirped.

“You mean good afternoon!” he replied as he pointed to the clock that showed it was past noon.

“Oh my! I’ve lost track of the time. I’ve just sat down…”

“Would you like to join me downstairs for lunch? If I’m right, I suspect we have both worked through lunch time today.”

“Well, I am rather hungry.”

“Then come with me, and I’ll leave this in the fridge.”

Jules walked over to the fridge, to Sara’s horror. She panicked, as the last two trays of sweets she had to place in the fridge, because the freezer was full. 

“Don’t open it Jules, it’s a mess in there and…”

But it was too late. He stood there looking at two trays-one of white chocolate éclairs with powdered cocoa…and a half tray of heavy lemon cream bars (with raspberry sauce) from which Matt had taken a few for lunch.

He face fell into a sad smile.

“I see Mrs. Wickland, you do not like my confections. Please forgive me for imposing my baking experiments on you.”

“I’m sorry Jules, I’m just trying to…well, not to gain weight.”

At this, Sara looked down at her pouting belly, which was so much bigger than last year. She thought of all the clothes she had in smaller sizes that barely fit over her ample behind never mind her tummy. Clothes hugged her curves in ways now that she didn’t want others to see. 

A look that was a mix of half a smile and pity crept across Jules’ lean face. 

“Would you mind if we sat down?” he asked.

“Not at all. Let me put this some place,” and she tried to take the plate away from him, but he held it firmly and gently in his hand.

Taking his seat, plate still in hand, he cleared his throat as if to speak. 

“What’s wrong?” Sara inquired.

“Why do you watch your weight so strictly?” 

“I don’t really,” she blurted. “Just, I mean, look at me. I’m huge!”

“And you don’t enjoy food because of this?”

Sara sighed, and said, “What would you have me do? I know I’ll never been thin, but I’m already four sizes bigger than when Matt and I were married. What if I keep gaining?”

“Would the world end?” Jules laughed.

“No, just the measuring tape.” 

At this, Jules picked off a strawberry from the plate, and handed it to Sara, saying, “Enjoy this at least. You worry way too much.”

“But…”

“But nothing,” he continued. “Don’t you know your husband quite likes your figure?”

“He just says that to make me feel better. I know he’d prefer a thinner girl.”

*Part 3*

Just then there was a turn of the key in the front door. Matt came in with a box of steaming hot pizza, and was a bit surprised to find Jules and his wife sitting amidst the few remaining boxes. Sara wore such a worried look, he wondered if something awful had happened. 

“Is everything okay?” Matt inquired.

“Ahh everything is fine,” said Jules, “I came up to say “hello” and found that your wife had not eaten again. Skipped her lunch entirely, it seems. It also seems as if she’s been stock-piling the treats I’ve sent up for the two of you.”

Matt balanced the pizza in his hand, and set down a bottle of soft drink on the counter. He pushed his hair out of his eyes with one hand, and gave his wife a long look. He placed the pizza box on the kitchen table and cleared an extra place there for Jules saying, “Please join us, I just picked up this pizza and there’s plenty for us all. Afterwards, we’ll set out those nice desserts you sent us.”

Sara tried to get up from where they had been talking, but the men both told her to stay put. She was helpless to stop them as and they took care of setting things out for what was now quickly turning into dinner. No one spoke. Plates were passed out, napkins stacked on the table, and a large salad placed out next to the pizza.

Matt asked Jules to serve the pizza and Matt served the salad…and Sara (after being seated by Jules at the table) stared up at the two men in wonder. Jules chose the largest two of the slices of pizza and eased them on to Sara’s plate. Matt took some small salad bowls from the cupboard and gave Sara the largest serving, and then proceeded to pour salad dressing on it for her.

She picked up the first slice of pizza, and had not until that very moment noticed how hungry she was and soon enough both slices were gone and replaced by a third large slice. It was not until she was half way done with the third slice that she looked down at her full belly, and stopped eating mid-bite. 

“Shall I start clearing things away?” she said into the thick silence.

“Don’t you dare lift a finger,” Jules said, “because we’ve not had dessert yet…and you’ve still got to finish that slice there before it gets cold.”

Since Jules was a guest, despite her better judgment, she picked up the third piece and ate. No sooner had she finished that then Matt said, “There’s only one slice left, and I say it’s yours sweetie.” 

With that he placed the final heavy cheesy piece down on her plate. 

Her belly felt tight against her classic blue jeans, and her low-cut fitted cotton tee shirt was barely covering her top half. She wanted to go change into something that fit her better. She hated that Matt and Jules would see her eat so much, and in clothes that she just realized wouldn’t fit much longer if she did not watch what she ate. 

“I’m being such a pig,” she thought to herself…yet she continued to eat the fourth slice right down to the crispy crust. 

When she looked up from empty plate she saw the two men bringing out the trays of baked goods and pastries that Sara had been avoiding all week. She wanted to cry for many reasons- the first being that she didn’t understand why they were tempting her to eat, to grow, to become even fatter than she was with all this food. She would never be sexy or slim, and they were pushing her farther away from even being chubby (although in her heart…she knew that long before the move to above the pastry shop that she was a bit past chubby).

Jules brought out mini crème brule flavored cheesecakes, mocha cream mini éclairs, and lemon tarts with fresh raspberries on top. Matt carried in mint-flavored mouse and a small container of cardamom flavored ice cream, and tiny apple turnovers. 

Fresh plates had been set out…and again Sara watched helplessly breathlessly as the two men absolutely filled her plate with sweets. The only thing she could think to do was not eat, so she tried to open up a conversation. 

“Um, boys…” she said, “don’t you think this is a little much? I mean…I can’t, I just can’t eat all this and…”

“Yes, you can.” Matt smiled, “As Jules said, you haven’t eaten all day. Right? I don’t want you to lose your figure.”

Sara was confused. Her husband often joked about “her keeping up her figure”…but she always thought it was his kind and joking way of dealing with her weight issue without making her felt uneasy. He had never spoken the words like this before though…and never said them in front of anyone who wasn’t family.

There was something soft and strong about how Matt said it now, as if he were not stating a fact- but encouraging her to…to…well keep up her figure by fattening up. Could Jules have seen something she had not? 

Suddenly the light went on in her mind that her husband had been serious all those times he had pinched her belly and called her sexy, and why he always insisted she have popcorn at the movies…and…probably why he had been so excited about moving above the pastry shop.

The boys were laughing silently to themselves at how the realization dawned over her. 

“But…”she started to say.

“But nothing,” Jules said, “I told you since you moved in here…you worry too much.”

She was not really sure what she felt…if it was shock or amazement…or maybe ever relief. Matt picked up a pastry from her plate, and moved it ever so slowly to her mouth…and to her own surprise she opened up and ate it.

Shivers ran down her spine and her skin was alive with goose bumps- and Jules had known this all along- that her husband truly did enjoy her body complete with her ample stomach and double chin. The two mean were absolutely beaming at her with what Sara imagined to be pride.

“I should leave you two alone,” Jules spoke as he got up to leave.

“No, no…you’ve provided us will all this fine pastry- it’s a shame you would not see the person you baked for enjoying some of it,” Matt said. 

Sara interjected, “You made all this for me??? I thought is was for your customers!”

Jules blushed, “I admit- some of these are new and I’m going to market them to area catering companies. But until you arrived- I had run out of ideas- I was in a slump. I could barely manage a flourless chocolate cake- my inspiration had run dry. But the minute you moved in- I suddenly got this rush of ideas- it was like having my own muse (forgive me for saying it) living right upstairs.”

Slowly, during Jules’ disclosure that she had been his “muse”- she had begun to nibble a dense fudge like bar with sliced almonds and sliced ginger bits inside- the texture and flavor like nothing she’d tasted. 

Her eyes lit up, and it was as if all at once she gave herself permission to enjoy food. She had restricted her diet for so long- tried to keep portions safe and sane, counted steps and calories, exercised to the point of exhaustion, and eaten nothing but organic and whole foods for years- all to no avail.

Now, she chewed slowly and savored every bite the boys watching the solid layer of sweets disappear slowly from her plate. 

The night wore away, and Sara became so fully she had to unbutton her jeans-which did not go unnoticed by the men. She was smiling, and at ease, and stuffed- much to everyone’s happiness.

Waking the next morning, Sara found herself full of questions, but her stomach was feeling more empty that usual. She slid out of bed, and paused a minute to look in the mirror. Her nightgown clung to her belly and grazed her breasts. She meant only to glance at her middle, but she stood very still and stared into the glass transfixed by curiosity about her own body. 

It was the first time she had allowed herself to stand in front of the mirror without her inner critic nagging her about her size. 

There were many things she noticed standing there. She moved her hands to tighten the cloth of her garment- she traced her belly with her hands, and then resting her hands on her hips turned to the side to see her full profile. 

Every part of her, instead of looking strained or bloated, looked soft- but held certain firmness. Her cheeks were full of color -a healthy shade of pink. She noticed how well she had slept, how much relief it had been just to indulge like her skinny friends used to on their college exam binges in which she never joined at the time. 

She took a long and relaxing shower, for the first time enjoying her body as she stood there, muscles relaxing, and thinking about what she was going to have for breakfast. 

Wrapping herself in a fluffy blue towel, she padded downstairs, and fixed herself some cereal before going back up stairs to get dressed. Once dressed, she studied her image in the mirror, and wondered how long the pants she wore would button with ease.


----------



## opulentfigure8 (Sep 26, 2009)

Nearly forgot about this story


----------



## largehipslover (Sep 30, 2009)

I loved this story, OpulentFigure8. I like the rythm and the various innuendos in it, the hints at her enjoyment as well as the enjoyment of the 2 men. It's very subtle and well played. I can't wait to read the rest of it, if it exists.


----------



## Bluestreak (Dec 23, 2009)

opulentfigure8 said:


> Nearly forgot about this story



This is a lovely story, I hope there is more!!!


----------

